# lrzip fails



## erikf154 (May 29, 2012)

I just installed the lrzip compression utility but it gives me a weird error message:

```
# lrzip bin.tar
Output filename is: bin.tar.lrz
pthread_mutex_lock failedNo such file or directory
Fatal error - exiting
```

Anybody seen this before?


----------



## big_girl (May 2, 2014)

I have the same problem after installing it from ports (v 0.614). 

Did you ever get it to work?


----------



## trh411 (May 2, 2014)

I did a test install of archivers/lrzip on FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE and FreeBSD-11.0-CURRENT amd64. I got the same "pthread_mutex_lock failed" error on both. There is a patch at ports/189195, which updates archivers/lrzip to 0.616, but it made no difference for me on either version of FreeBSD.

I'd suggest opening a Problem Report or sending an email to the maintainer.


----------



## big_girl (May 2, 2014)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/porters-handbook/dads-pthread.html

...seems relevant, but I have not had any luck getting `make` to run with the -pthread flag & setting CONFIGURE_ENV. This is not my expertise.


----------



## trh411 (May 5, 2014)

I made a few attempts today to patch archivers/lrzip without success. I still think your best options are to open a Problem Report or send an email to the maintainer. I could not find any PR for this issue, even one for the original post here in 2012 so this is a long-suffering problem.


----------



## big_girl (May 5, 2014)

Thanks - I did. Also tricky to compile it from source on Linux..


----------



## trh411 (May 5, 2014)

I don't think archivers/lrzip is a widely used port. On BSD Stats Project, it is one of the few ports which shows no users, although that is not definitive proof of its use or lack thereof. I just found it interesting. It could explain why this problem has languished for two years.


----------



## big_girl (May 5, 2014)

That's too bad. I've only just tried it myself, the other day, on a Linux box, after it wouldn't work here. I did some research and wanted it for large, similar disk images I'd like to squish down. `lrztar -U` seems perfect for this. They are in a zfs with compression, yielding 15-20% savings on a dozen or so images, but I think lrzip could improve this to 80%, and likely higher because half of the images are nearly identical. I'm surprised more folks aren't using it.

It does seem to throw that same error regardless of how it's installed.  :x


----------



## Niatross (May 30, 2014)

What's it going to take to fix this problem?

An act from God?

It's been two g_ddamn years!


----------



## SirDice (May 30, 2014)

The port was recently updated to 0.616.

http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/head/ar ... e?view=log

If you have issues with the port, please contact the port's maintainer.


----------



## Niatross (May 30, 2014)

I have 0.616 installed.

Forget it. If they haven't fixed this port by now, it's a lost cause.

I just won't use it. Not worth it.


----------

